# Mr. Big Dexter Jackson



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aesthetic Dexter Jackson Unseats Jay Cutler for 2009 Mr. Olympia By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag Heading into the 2009 Mr. Olympia contest, the two names being thrown around were Jay Cutler, the two-time defending champion, and an up and coming Dennis Wolf. Three other names heard often were of the men who were to miss [...]

*Read More...*


----------

